# non è ulisse ma questa mattina



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

sì, è un lupo preso a prestito perché non ho ancora potuto fargli una foto al volo; stamattina ulisse ha scoperto la neve..correva a balzi , non so se per non sporcarsi le zampe o dalla contentezza.
al solito, come fanno tutti,la mordeva stranito...come sua peculiarità mordeva pure i fiocchi come fossero mosche bianche.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Dicembre 2012)

amore peloso

sono cosi felici nella neve, come i bambini...


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

è troppo sciocchino e goffo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

non ti ha portato in casa un bel pezzo di ghiaccio da far sciogliere gioiosamente sul tappeto del salotto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

per ora si è limitato a zampettare dal giardino a casa ma da lui a questo punto mi aspetto di tutto, anche che mi costruisca un pupazzo di neve in cucina :unhappy::unhappy:


----------

